# [FOR SALE] 1 three year old boy



## JamesM (28 Oct 2008)

Going cheap, plenty of mileage left on the clock. House and toilet trained. Boxed and ready to go. Free supply of toys and games 

Make me some offers


----------



## Garuf (28 Oct 2008)

Is he good far hard graft? If so I'll take him, I need my chimney sweeping and some coal mining.


----------



## JamesM (28 Oct 2008)

He informs me his batteries need recharging every 14 hours or so. But 3 hours recharging is apparently enough for him too.


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Oct 2008)

i'll swap for my 3 year old


----------



## Garuf (28 Oct 2008)

As long as he'll fit up the chimney that's fine. Hows 60p and a flump sound?


----------



## R1ch13 (28 Oct 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> As long as he'll fit up the chimney that's fine. Hows 60p and a flump sound?



Take that one 

Thats about the best your gonna get!


----------



## JamesM (28 Oct 2008)

There's no way I'm swapping for another 3 year old, Mark! 

If it was a fit 16 year old female, I'd think about it  

Gar, how big is your chimney mate? He should go ok, he's just ate me out of spaghetti bolognase though, so lay him off the food for a week or so... Can't you do a bit better than 60p though? I gotta cover postage man! 



Other good points: He passed his driving test at Butlins this year, and unlike last year, he didn't put anyone in hospital in the process 

Bad points: He comes with a drum kit and guitar, but I can supply cotton wool for ear defence.


----------



## Garuf (28 Oct 2008)

65p a flump and a half eaten ginger cake... This is a recession you know!


----------



## Goodygumdrops (28 Oct 2008)

OMG,Noooooooo.My 3 year old is driving me radio rental at the mo.Such a lovely age


----------



## JamesM (28 Oct 2008)

Garuf, if I don't get any joy via eBay, you're on! 



Yeah, he's good as gold really, but when both parents are flu'd up and its half term... my head's about to go pop!


----------

